# Need new binos



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My old Nikon Monarch 8x42 are not cutting it. I am tired of missing out on deer because I'm not seeing them while I'm glassing, while friends and other hunters in the same area are seeing them and filling their tags. I hunt so-cal desert terrain to open country and rolling hills. I need to see long distance and pick out that small movement of the antlers or other movement when they are bedded down. I would like some feedback from all you hunters who hunt deer or other game with binos. I am going to bump up to 10x42, and am looking into Vortex Viper HD on the most affordable, then the Razors next, then Swarovski SLC (used/good condition) or the new SLC HD's, which are under $1500. I always use a tripod, and I'm fine with the weight and ergonomics of all the brands I mentioned. It's mostly about best bang for my buck, and I'm still not sure if I can pull the trigger on Swaros, but I still want to keep the option open.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're plan on doing lots of glassing then get some high end glass, I have 8 x 30 and 10 x 40 Swarovski, the 8 x 30's go with me everywhere. Spotting with cheap glass for 6 or 8 hrs will do the eyes in.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I really want swarovski, but I've been hearing some friends and other reviews that Vortex Viper HD's or the Razors will give me excellent glass without spending the high dollar. I wish I could spare no expense on hunting gear and guns, but that is not my reality. I don't have much confidence when I go deer hunting anymore because the deer just don't stand out to me through my Nikons. I saw 2 doe last Saturday morning at about 300yds away, but only because they were walking up the side of a hill to go down the next ridge. I could tell they were not bucks, but didn't have enough clarity to see much detail.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Being also budget minded, I use Nikon 12x42.

You might stop by the sporting goods store and compare yours vs the 12 power. A world of difference.

I've also heard good things about Vortex.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The problem I found when shopping for them before is that inside the store is that it doesn't give you the real perspective when your hunting with them in low light and terrain that the deer blend in with. I would rather spend more money now on high quality glass then buy another low end set at a higher magnification. I thought about 12 in Vortex, but the FOV gets cut down quite a bit.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have used Nikon, Swarovski to me a pair of Nikon binos are OK but Swarovski glass is Awesome! Never used the vortex but heard good things about them.

My Everyday Pair is Redhead but I don't Glass for Hours on End either I Live in an area where I won't be Glassing over a Couple Hundred yards at the most!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I've had my swarovs 10x50 slc for over 25 years .only issue I have ever had is replacing worn out eyecups twice wwhich swarovsk did for free,immediatley, no questions asked in both instances. before that I would go through a pair of binos every year or two.swarovs are expensive but they are tough and they stand behind them.I have never been sorry I popped for them, and doubt you will be either.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hear ya Kiyote, one of my buddies has been telling me to save up and not settle on anything less than swaros. I might be able to do it because I will not need likely never need another pair. On the other hand, I have friends who have said their Razors are great and they don't feel the need to spend an extra grand for swaros. It would not be as difficult of a choice, but my budget is now tighter because my wife and I just bought her a new vehicle, so we got that extra monthly expense.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.steiner-optics.com/binoculars/hunting/predator-10x42

I like these. They really make the animal pop out of he surrounding foliage. I have used these a lot, and they work well, plus they are light weight. And with a Heritage Warranty, they will either fix or replace the binos if something happens, no questions asked.

However, I had a chance to look through the Cabelas brand binos, and I really like those also. For the price, they are really nice.

My advice is to look at many pairs. Go old school and write out a pros and cons list, sounds cheesy, but it helps. Reasearch the crap out of your choices and please make sure whatever brand you decide has an awesome warranty.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can vouch for the Steiner warranty service. My ol' pal, Joe, dropped his Steiners right before a hunt two weeks ago. I told the service tech (who just happens to be Mo-Mo) that we were sending them in for repair of an eyepiece and we'd be willing to pay for the repair. Mo-Mo wouldn't have any of it, fixed the binocular and sent it back already.

Sure would be good to get some comparisons done in low light before purchase.

Good luck, A10. Sounds like you've got a good handle on your options.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> I can vouch for the Steiner warranty service. My ol' pal, Joe, dropped his Steiners right before a hunt two weeks ago. I told the service tech (who just happens to be Mo-Mo) that we were sending them in for repair of an eyepiece and we'd be willing to pay for the repair. Mo-Mo wouldn't have any of it, fixed the binocular and sent it back already.
> 
> Sure would be good to get some comparisons done in low light before purchase.
> 
> Good luck, A10. Sounds like you've got a good handle on your options.


good to know about steiners warranty.A-10 glenway is correct if you can compare them in lowlight situations ,do it. that is where steiners and swarofsk will shine over the others. light gathering ability I still have a pair of leoupold wind rivers that I always leave in my truck 24-7, the difference in the leo and the swarovsks is absolutely incredible in low light, not so much difference in full daylight

I also liked the steiners .in the end I just liked the feel and fit of the swarosks better.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with Jeremy ( Mo Mo). I have compared a few different binos up against Swarovski and a couple were just as clear and didnt hurt your eyes after several hours. One of them being Steiner. I havent used Vortex other than the Diamond back 10x50, but it seems very clear, so I am sure the higher end Vortex would be fine. I really think nowadays the major optic companies have stepped up their game on binos.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A lot has changed over the past 2 decades. Good stuff back then doesn't compare to good stuff today. And even (gulp) Chinese glass can be pretty good but not up to Kraut glass yet.

A chart such as this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1951_USAF_resolution_test_chart can help.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya, after more research and testing, I am not going to buy Vortex. It is going to be Used/great condition swarovski SLC's, or new Meopta MeoStar HD 10x42, or new SLC HD 10x42 if the price gets low enough on Black Friday or around Christmas. These 2 European companies have been dialed in for the longest time, and the quality doesn't fade over years of use. I want my next set of binos to have the same quality and clarity 10,15, 20 years from now. It is still very hard for me to spend that much money on 1 item that is used for my personal hobby.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Experience has taught me. " you want an answer go to the folks that use the equipment,ALLOT" and use them because they are on fixed incomes for the most part.

Thus the best info on binoculars is from the bird watchers.

Indeed the real dedicated ones are even older than Glen and Hassle, yet they use the best glass at the lowest price to find a purple winged, horse beaked, yellow twisted Ki- Wi bird in the tops of the tallest trees.

You young guys listen up as it's a fact of life that no one ever told you. 99.9% of those over 60 require extra help seeing. Why? ... because the only part of our bodies that get's hard anymore is the lens of our eyes without a prescription....... :look: :look:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As a final suggestion, A10, check out some birding sites for confirmation on the preferred glass. Birders can be quite discriminating and require much the same attributes in glass we hunters seek.

Since you have a bit of time, and are obviously a thinking man, may I suggest a book: Modern Hunting Optics, by John Barsness.

You can get an education that'll make the cost of the book well worth every penny. It has become a reference manual of sorts for me.

Here is a link to a short review I did 12/14: http://www.ammoland.com/2014/12/modern-hunting-optics-by-john-barsness/#axzz4OsjChNnR

Again, good luck.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am laughing Glen.......my post beat yours by a few minutes. Great minds indeed think alike!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

glenway said:


> As a final suggestion, A10, check out some birding sites for confirmation on the preferred glass. Birders can be quite discriminating and require much the same attributes in glass we hunters seek.
> 
> Since you have a bit of time, and are obviously a thinking man, may I suggest a book: Modern Hunting Optics, by John Barsness.
> 
> ...


Thanks Glen, I'm going to order that book.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty good, indeed! Who could ignore the ol' sages?

Good move with the book, too! It'll guide you through the search to that low-light trophy.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Honestly, A10, whatever pair of binos or whatever manufacturer you pick, make a decision like these would be the last pair you ever want to buy. Hence why I said to do as much research as you can and do not hurry your purchase. We can only give you advice on what we think, but your eyes and needs are different than mine, so you need to figure out what you want, not what someone tells you to get. Take your time, don't rush, make an educated choice.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A10hunter said:


> I really want swarovski, but I've been hearing some friends and other reviews that Vortex Viper HD's or the Razors will give me excellent glass without spending the high dollar. I wish I could spare no expense on hunting gear and guns, but that is not my reality. I don't have much confidence when I go deer hunting anymore because the deer just don't stand out to me through my Nikons. I saw 2 doe last Saturday morning at about 300yds away, but only because they were walking up the side of a hill to go down the next ridge. I could tell they were not bucks, but didn't have enough clarity to see much det


Here this is a good price point and definitely a top brand, you wont be disappointed with ZEISS.

Had to go to the Zeiss website for the specs as the link site didnt have them for the particular model I selected. However they do also have a good twilight factor of 20 point something, the higher the number the better---which the 20+ is very good.

http://www.sportoptics.com/zeiss-conquest-10x42-binoculars-524212.aspx


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Was looking at getting a pair of binos as well. I can't afford some of the stuff you guys are talking about but I was looking at some of the Nikon aculons and 3s Prostaff. Also, there are some nice leupold and vortex that I have been looking at as well. Their primary use will be in Ohios whitetail woods. However I would also like something that I could use out west glassing. Was thinking 10x42 what do you all think? Thank you!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

10x42 would be Ok in the woods but for out west I would get 10 to 12x50. You need the larger lens to help gather light to search in the shade of trees and brush and in early mornings and late evenings.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Okay thank you for the input! I will look for something that size. Will 12x50 be okay for back in Ohio too?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

12x50 would be Ok if you are glassing open areas but not in the woods.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

go with an 8X30, stiner makes a good one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A very informative book on the subject could save you a lot of headaches down the road. Check out my previous post on this thread. If you end up getting the book, you'll be able to make your own educated choices.

Not everyone is an expert.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glenway said:


> Not everyone is an expert.


But how many are masters?


----------



## lynn10 (Jan 2, 2017)

Make sure you are comparing like optics. The Nikon Monarch 3 or less are not even close to the optic quality of the 5 and 7. I have the Monarch 5 in 10x42 and the Vortex diamondback and both have similar optics with the Nikon slightly better in my opinion. As a photographer I prefer Nikon optics to most others. Stick with a company that is an optics company and not a camping gear group. Also, any binocular that is priced over $1000 would scare me to take out hunting no mater how good it is supposed to be. Nikon and Vortex as I understand have the lifetime warranty so no issues there.

Also keep in mind unless you under 30 and have a rock solid hold, anything above 8x or 10x will have way too much movement when hand holding without image stabilization.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay here's the secret again. Besides sailors standing watch, Bird watchers use their glass more times in a year , than the average hunter does in 15 seasons. With that here is what they are buying and its not expensive Swarovskis..........read the reviews. Again read the reviews..........

Yours truly has a pair of Eagles and they are perfect. Light collection is so good that on a 1/4 moon night I can see a vole at 100 yards run across the tops of drifts.

https://www.eagleoptics.com/collections/binoculars/products/eagle-optics-ranger-ed-10x42-binocular


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Okay here's the secret again. Besides sailors standing watch, Bird watchers use their glass more times in a year , than the average hunter does in 15 seasons. With that here is what they are buying and its not expensive Swarovskis..........read the reviews. Again read the reviews..........
> 
> Yours truly has a pair of Eagles and they are perfect. Light collection is so good that on a 1/4 moon night I can see a vole at 100 yards run across the tops of drifts.
> 
> https://www.eagleoptics.com/collections/binoculars/products/eagle-optics-ranger-ed-10x42-binocular


I looked through the vortex viper & razors, and the Swaro SLC's & EL's at Cabelas in AZ last week. Could not see a difference between the vipers compared to the razors. Now the Sawros were definitely more clear and crisp, which was to be expected. I have been reading through Modern Hunting Optics by John Barsness, and it has been very helpful. Also, the birding reviews are more informative and useful in choosing my next binos. With that said, I'm still not sure what brand and model I am going to get, but I have until June.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's good, A10. Your head's gotta be spinning from all the options. Good luck.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

TheDuckMaster said:


> But how many are masters?


I am, more so than you.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mo Mo said:


> I am, more so than you....


Come and teach me please


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Come and teach me please


How much time do you have and what do you want to know about optics?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

How bout we trade, I can learn you on some optics, and you can learn me on some of that there trapping.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Who are you referring to Mo Mo


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I was referring to DuckMaster, but I am willing to teach anyone about optics.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You've been doing a good job of it all along, Mo Mo.


----------

